# temp gauge going crazy...



## 05blkaltima (Jul 11, 2011)

im guessing its the sensor, but i was coming home from indiana and in the mountains in west virginia the other day, the temp gauge would go up to hot for only a split second then back down to normal. i pulled over and nothing was boiling, i even touched the radiator cap and it wasnt hot but warm. its an 05 altima 2.5
it has been doing it all day today also, its only every now and then or if i get on it for a second. the needle goes to hot then right back down to normal...
its driving me crazy
thanks


----------



## sggs (Aug 24, 2011)

i had a similar problem and replaced my theromstats and filled up the expansion/radiator overflow tank. i would check the water level first


----------

